# Humanities & Anthropology > History & Civilisations >  Which period of (Western) history are you interested in?

## Miss_apollo7

Many of you in JRef are interested in Japanese history... :Smiling:  
However, which period in Japanese history are you primarily interested in, and what theme(s)?

*My special areas are:*   
-WW2. 
-Post-war Japan. 
-Economic and Political history.
-[Especially the* occupation of Japan*  and especially during the Truman Administration is my interest!]

I found it difficult to make a poll covering all periods and themes, so forgive me.

----------


## TwistedMac

current! what's going on NOW?!

also i'm quite interested in the economical situation from the end of the second world war up until now... interesting stuff..

----------


## Maciamo

I have added a poll. Miss Appolo, just tell me if you want to change something.

I took the Western division of history, as it would have been too difficult combining it with India, China, Japan, etc. So I created separate categories for "regional histories" as well as specific themes.

Personally I am intereted in all periods and themes, but especially Greco-Roman Antiquity, Renaissance, Colonial History, Late 18 to late 19th century and economic history (I also chose Japanese history, but mostly the Meiji period).

----------


## Frank D. White

always loved the Civil War Era.!

Frank

 :Smiling:

----------


## Miss_apollo7

> always loved the Civil War Era.!
> 
> Frank


 The American civil war era??!! Yeah, this is an interesting period. I have worked within communications of warfare and tactics here in Copenhagen, Denmark, and sometimes we use the American civil war as an example....
I know how to load a muzzle-gun!!!! (and a breech-gun)!

----------


## EscaFlowne

Me, Im a old school guy. So the Renn.- back to the prehistoryis my choice.
The Early and late antiquity being my most loved. I love history  :Haihai: 

Here, have a  :Balloon:

----------


## Miss_apollo7

I agree - Ancient history, especially like Greek and Roman ancient history to late antiquity to early medieval Europe was also an interesting subject for me at school. 
However, I have ended up loving modern history today...

----------


## RockLee

Well I love the Japanese culture all the way,also I think in order to understand the current time or future you need to know the history.It's so amazing to see a culture change during centuries!!  :Haihai:

----------


## senseiman

I like the Heian and Kamakura eras of Japanese history. Thats about 500 years of history between the two though, so there is a lot to learn about. The war stories like the Hieke monogatari and the Taiheiki are really fascinating, and most of the major religious sects and institutions were founded during these eras. The political scene was full of interesting characters and political intrigues between various factions too.

----------


## Hiroshi66

Japanese history, obviously. My special areas are from the Meiji Period through the end of World War II, basically, 1868-1945. I know about it all, but I specialize in the history of the Meiji, Taisho, and early Showa periods.

----------


## EscaFlowne

I would like to know more about my period. dose anyone have a link...
[Points up]

Maybe google later but i'm lazy right now..

----------


## Frank D. White

the period when all the women had long silky shiny black hair, no color!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## blessed

umm. everything (?). is that an option? Give me a good history book and i could read from 13.7 billion BC to... well, whenever history ends for now. (I'd say 1992)

----------


## EscaFlowne

I agree with Frank!!!!!
I change my answer!!! Long black silky black hair  :Hey there !:   :Blush:   :Bluush:

----------


## blessed

ocupation of japan. umm usefull info really, bar a source site:
http://www.columbia.edu/~hds2/BIB95/...gustine.htm#01
 :Sad:

----------


## Miss_apollo7

> the period when all the women had long silky shiny black hair, no color!
> 
> Frank


Sorry, I can't say the same in the style of "(...) the period when all the *men*  had *nice hairstyles*"....hahaha, their hairstyles are not something I find pretty, attractive, sexy, masculine etc....  :Laugh out loud:

----------


## Hiroshi66

Well, Escaflowne, it was the period where early peoples were experimenting with governmental styles (especially in Greece and Rome - where the basis came for a constitutional monarchial republic and democracy), economic styles (such as irrigation), etc.

----------


## Miss_apollo7

Democracy came from ancient Greece. The Greek word "demos" means people in English.
It wasn't as "democratic" when compared to our modern democracy today, however, the ideas derived from Greece.
A link if you want to know more about Greek-Athenian democracy:
http://www.historyguide.org/ancient/lecture6b.html

----------


## Hiroshi66

Thanks for the info. =)

Kinda to add to the question - what is the period you know LEAST about? For me, it would have to be Prehistory. It is the least known are of world history, and it kinda is a study of itself.

----------


## Miss_apollo7

> Thanks for the info. =)
> 
> Kinda to add to the question - what is the period you know LEAST about? For me, it would have to be Prehistory. It is the least known are of world history, and it kinda is a study of itself.


Hmm...I would have to say 18th century Europe, which is an interesting period, but I know the least about it. *have to read more* hehe. 
Well, it is a difficult question to answer hiroshi, because there are many periods in every country, which are unique, and I could not possibly remember everything..  :Laugh out loud: 
HOwever, I think 18th Century Europe is one of my interesting periods I know least about....and some early mediaeval-late antiquity subjects in Europe e.g. the Barbarians like Goths, the Huns etc...

----------


## Hiroshi66

Of course. Each country has its own history, and I guess it is a study in itself to study the history of each.

----------


## Dutch Baka

Modern Times (late 16th to mid 18th century) 

i like this period because of the V.O.C. .... okay this guys werent always that nice... but i kind a like the idea of dutch rulling the oceans  :Wavey:

----------


## Ma Cherie

I am interested in Ancient history. Ancient Greece and Rome and even Egypt.  :Cool:  Oh how I would have loved to be an Spartan woman if I lived in ancient Greece. But those are themes I'm interested in.  :Poh:

----------


## Doc

Considering I'm a history major I would say all of them. :Smiling: 

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Duo

I like Chinese history, mostly ancient china, bust also the time in the 1900's very interesting. For japanese history i would say the end of the Edo Era, begining of Meiji, and for Europe Greeko-Roman is history is very interesting, 19th century also (time of revolutions and changes) and also from 1990 till now, very interesting developments, the balkan wars, the EU...........

----------


## Miss_apollo7

> I like Chinese history, mostly ancient china, bust also the time in the 1900's very interesting. For japanese history i would say the end of the Edo Era, begining of Meiji, and for Europe Greeko-Roman is history is very interesting, 19th century also (time of revolutions and changes) and also from 1990 till now, very interesting developments, the balkan wars, the EU...........


I agree with the last topics: the EU and its development....interesting! Especially from the treaty of Rome till today....  :Wavey:

----------


## Mycernius

I've always found prehistory, ancient and classical history fasinating. It seem to be difficult to find books on chinese and japanese early history in bookshops, most seem to focus on european history. I have found the occassional book though, and have taken to internet shops to find what I'm after. Also got a thing for WWII. I think most people of my generation have. Might have something to do with the fact our grand[parents experienced it and our parents were young during it. Not really interested in social and economic history of the victorian era to modern day. Could have something to do that my exams were in this period and it doesn't make for interesting reading. Although some of the industrial revelolution is good.

----------


## Shooter452

I am defining the "other" and that is military history. 

Because it is so expansive--it starts with the first time men picked up sticks and stones and goes on to the present--it is at once a field that is almost too vast to study effectively and yet is one that is narrowly applied to the means used in the struggles of all mankind.

As far as Japanese history goes, as it was stated in a thread that was applied to fit just that subject, I prefer the period of Tokugawa Ieyasu and the Battle of Sekigahara (which was the pivotal battle of the Japanese feudal period).

----------


## Flashjeff

Well, like any little boy worth his salt, I'd love to go *wa-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-ay* back in prehistory so I can see dinosaurs in the scaly flesh. That would be too cool for words! Blame one too many viewing of "Jurassic Park" for that viewpoint!
 :Cool:

----------


## life

I have always loved the Greek and Roman history although some events were tainted with despair, violence, and some eccentricities. Their histories indeed reflect I think our true selves.

----------


## Aria28

Hmmm, now that's a hard one. At college I specialized in modern history and economic history (19th-today), but honestly, I love at least as *much* Ancient History, both early and late. Someone like Alexander (and I'm not refering to Colin Farrell/Oliver Stone's Alexander  :Giggle:  ) fascinates me. 

As someone here pointed out earlier, it helps tremendously to understand where a people stands today to know their history (typically, because their cultures are so different from ours in Western coutries, Japan and China are prime examples of this, imo)

Ah, and Mycernius? In case you read this, about books on Early Japan, you can try those, if you haven't already:

The Cambridge History of Japan, vol. 1, esp. chapter 1  (although you may want to beware, since many new datas have emerged since they published this book in the late 70s, so they are wrong on some of their conclusions. It's still interesting, but you should read it along with another, more recent book)

Prehistoric Japan, by Keiji Imamura (1996) It's a reference really, and not too expensive, if you're ever considering buying one book on this period.

Ancient Jomon of Japan, by Junko Habu (2004) Great book, but pretty technical. I'm not sure you should start with this one if you don't know much about that period before.....

In case, I wrote short articles summing up the chapter in the Cambridge History of Japan on prehistoric Japan and pointing out the most important changes in our understanding since they publsihed it (and I'm working on doing the same with Imamura's book). You can find them in another forum on the internet. But I'm not sure it would be appropriate to post the links here (I mean, shameless plug?  :Bluush:  ). In case it's not, but you're interested, you can contact me privately, or by email  :Smiling:

----------


## sonici

Early middle ages, nomad period.

----------


## Alcuin

Prehistory, early antiquity, late antiquity, early Middle Ages, late Middle Ages, Renaissance, Late-18th/early-19th, colonial history, history of science & technology, and Indian history are all enthralling.

I'm interested in Jomon and Iron Age Japan, and I adore East Asian art, but otherwise the place does absolutely nothing to captivate me. Somebody could be telling me about a mighty battle that forever altered the course of Sino-Japanese culture and political relations, but it wouldn't appeal. I've even tried to make myself interested in it, but I can't.

Economic history doesn't appeal to me in itself, though I recognise the importance of learning about it within the wider parameters of general history.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

17th century Germany onwards - they made the best classical music and philosophers, so I can forgive them :3

----------


## StevenEvans

ctually, I have more than one, but for some reasons I'm picking the middle ages. 

This was the time of the golden age of Islamic civilization & the golden age of Jewish culture as well, which took place in Muslim Spain. 

& yes, It was a time of bravery & courage. This was the time of the Caliph Ali, one of my favorite historical figures of all times. He's well known for his amazing courage & wisdom. It was also the age of Saladin, who's virtues & chivalry gained him the admiration of his enemies as well as his people. It was the age of Khalid ibn Al-Walid, one of the greatest generals of all times. He was the one general who defeated the imperial armies of Persia & eastern Rome, even though his troops were significantly out numbered & poorly equipped. 

The middle ages were the time of great Muslim scholars & philosophers like the Persian scientist Al-khawarizmi, who's contribution in science & math is taught to people around the world today, even though his name is concealed to many people because of western prejudices. & like the Arab philosopher Averroes, who laid the seeds of renaissance in Europe & influence some of its philosophers like Descartes, & Thomas Aquinas.

----------


## Cato

Mostly Prehistory and Middle Age, in the past Greek/Roman period and WWII.

Utilizzando Tapatalk

----------

